

Aaargh: an astonishingly awesome application argument helper - wbolster
https://github.com/wbolster/aaargh

======
kaolinite
Cool looking project, terrible name. You have just forced the following upon
anyone who uses your module:

    
    
        >>> import aargh
        Traceback (most recent call last):
          File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
        ImportError: No module named aargh
        >>> import aaaargh
        Traceback (most recent call last):
          File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
        ImportError: No module named aaaargh

~~~
wbolster
I think the name is triple A, and so is the spelling. :)

~~~
kaolinite
Aye, but in a few weeks time I might have forgotten exactly how many "a"s :-)

